# Got my manhood back



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok for all you busting my chops about hairsticks. Boooo yow here it is. Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2014)

I didn't see anyone busting your chops about hair sticks but if anyone did they just don't get it. When I was a senior in high school I was only one of 2 guys who took the home ec course. The class consisted of a hot teacher, 18 chicks, and me and Brent. Who were the idiots, me and Brent or those nasty sweaty jocks playing tough man together in the hot gym trying to convince themselves they were real men . . . .

Nice call Tony. Don't neglect the hair sticks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I didn't see anyone busting your chops about hair sticks but if anyone did they just don't get it. When I was a senior in high school I was only one of 2 guys who took the home ec course. The class consisted of a hot teacher, 18 chicks, and me and Brent. Who were the idiots, me and Brent or those nasty sweaty jocks playing tough man together in the hot gym trying to convince themselves they were real men . . . .
> 
> Nice call Tony. Don't neglect the hair sticks.


Thanks Kevin. Yeah I have reasons for making sticks. Lol ( wife makes me)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 24, 2014)

Here is your new man card. Start filling it out and periodically post your progress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 24, 2014)

does this mean your not doing nails anymore oh ya great looking call manly man

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> does this mean your not doing nails anymore oh ya great looking call manly man


Fixing to start hairstyling

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 24, 2014)

Alright way to go! Now we want more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 24, 2014)

Welcome back, Tony! Maybe now that boy of yours won't laugh at you as much!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice title and nicer call !!!


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks tom and Henry you are barred from any of my post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Thanks tom and Henry you are barred from any of my post



Kinda pissed you haven't barred me from your threads all things considered. Do I need to try harder?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Kinda pissed you haven't barred me from your threads all things considered. Do I need to try harder?


I like Texas just not North Carolina.


----------



## SENC (Jul 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Kinda pissed you haven't barred me from your threads all things considered. Do I need to try harder?


Hair jokes seem to work well, Kevin, if you're looking for ammo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> Hair jokes seem to work well, Kevin, if you're looking for ammo.



Tony you don't have a hair on your ass, if you don't admit you shave your balls to match your scalp. 

(How'd I do Henry?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony you don't have a hair on your ass, if you don't admit you shave your balls to match your scalp.
> 
> (How'd I do Henry?)


I'm just glad I can't post a picture to prove you wrong or wait maybe I will

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow tough crowd. :)

Looks good though...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice Hair pin Tony!! looks like it would double as a fine grunt call when not in use!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 25, 2014)

Looking at all these calls makes me want to take up hunting again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 25, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Nice Hair pin Tony!! looks like it would double as a fine grunt call when not in use!!


Hair stick for women hunters. May be able to market these. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Talking about hair pins make me wish I had hair!!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 25, 2014)

A call, a call,  I thought it was a peppermill with a band.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

